# Whoa



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Posting pictures at last (if it works)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll try again there were loads x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats most of them some have been lost in tthe ether but hey-ho excuse Wilfs poor scalped tail had a big knot low down so decided to start again x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Georgous pictures, what lovely dogs! Wilf's coat looks more curley - or is it just a bit shorter than Mabel's?

They look like they were having a great time in the woods. I must get around to posting some pics of Maisie...


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Those are great pictures  And I love the wallpaper behind the chair!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeay, well done lovely photos, mambe is looking so big, what a cute girl, he colour is amazing.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Karen, I am beyond words. :whoo: arty2: :congrats: :twothumbs: :first: :jumping: :star: that will have to do


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Wilf is such a handsome boy. And I love Mabel's coloring... she is so big now! How old again?


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh wow they are both super looking dogs and fantastic pictures, so lovely to see them. Did you do it all yourself or did you fly Lia in for the day


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lia would have been very welcome but followed your instructions on a vistor message, but didnt know what the v, in ctrl v ,was, I told you Iwas rubbish, imagine how dumb I felt when I asked my son and he explained that it was ( exactly what it said on the tin ) the letter v lol . Very, very impressed with your icons Lia I think they're the best ever posted but I did try hard lol. Mables 6 months this week and Wilf is very curly and very short at the moment.. hence his tail which prior looked a bit like Basil Brush s. Oh and wallpaper just from B&Q but you prpobably dont have them, just a DIY store x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

wow you did it they are worth the wait they are gr8 photos they are both stunning mabel has grown so much and looks so cute her markings a so nice look forward to more now ,there will be no stopping you now lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY! YOu did it! and they are fabulous pictures at that! They look GREAT! I love the one with them running down the path!


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! I can't believe how big Mabel is and her white colouring is fab - a little reminiscent of Dickie Davies, but only a bit!

Well done for the techie stuff!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Well done Karen ! 
They both look beautiful
Wilf looks justike Boycie!
I love mabel black a.d white on top of head x 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for lovely comments... Im such a computer geek


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Lovely pics. Worth the wait!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing photos - Izzy is snoring very loudly whilst I am cockapooing, how funny!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

whoop whoop go karen go karen.................. fab photos. Cant believe how big Mabel is getting is she is overtaking Wilf? Now just your avitar to post and you're sorted!!! lol. ps DIY store advertising too eh?  x


----------



## terrym2442 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ooooooooh. Such beautiful dogs, Karen. REALLY beautiful. Now I can't wait until Saturday. Maybe Elliott will look a bit like Mabel but with brown instead of black? I hope so. Thanks for putting these up. : )


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great job, they both look so very happy.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Lia would have been very welcome but followed your instructions on a vistor message, but didnt know what the v, in ctrl v ,was, I told you Iwas rubbish, imagine how dumb I felt when I asked my son and he explained that it was ( exactly what it said on the tin ) the letter v lol . Very, very impressed with your icons Lia I think they're the best ever posted but I did try hard lol. Mables 6 months this week and Wilf is very curly and very short at the moment.. hence his tail which prior looked a bit like Basil Brush s. Oh and wallpaper just from B&Q but you prpobably dont have them, just a DIY store x


ahaha well I still haven't quite made it across the ocean... was I supposed to start swimming yet? To be honest though, very well done! Guess we can expect some more soon...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You'll be so sick of my posts lol .... I think water wings or a rubber dingy might be in order let me know where you think you might land and we'll be waiting with a towel x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> You'll be so sick of my posts lol .... I think water wings or a rubber dingy might be in order let me know where you think you might land and we'll be waiting with a towel x


Tired of your posts? Never!
Ahaha water wings. I can only imagine the news story.. "Girl with water wings swims the Atlantic!" :star: Maybe I should lay off the chocolate, chips, and wine before starting the journey.


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Fab pictures. Sorry i havent replied have not been on here for ages. We have had Millie now for 3 weeks wow its hard work this puppy think lol , Should be able to take her out on monday or maybe even this weekend. I gather you live quite near and yes it would be nice to meet up sometime. We are taking her to puppy classes as soon as i can get her booked in. Still not got there with the toilet training yet hopefully soon we will she will go outside and we give her loads of praise but then she goes inside as well and not always on the pads which i must say she likes to chew! I must try and get some photos of her on here when someone shows me as she is so cute. Must go and let her out again lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Lynne you'll have been too busy to come on.You go a bit stir crazy, be patient you'll get there it really is like having a new baby. Im up for a meet when ever.. if you can think of any where happy to come over your way as its probably easier than trying to trail little Millie about. Got Wilf from a woman over your way I think the area was called Rawthorpe x


----------



## thedell (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi not sure where that is you dont mean robertown do you? yes we are taking her out tom see how she gets on . so we would love to meet I know where Shibden hall is! or do you know anywhere round about ?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Shibdens great just feel like it s trek for you, it s not far from me just thought mine would be better travellers will pm you .... cockapoo stalking !!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: What lovely pics lol . Just thought rather than have to post more I'd just bring my post back to the fore for another look x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love your pictures - Wilf and Mabel are gorgeous


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

They are having a great time, can't wait to take Harley out his second injection is this friday. Its great seeing them out running and I like the last picture they are both looking at you and trying hard not to look at the hosepipe just incase it givesyou an idea!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh Mary I bet you cant wait ... you'll have loads of fun... puppies new experiences x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you ... need to take some more really but my phones rubbish and so are my computer skills x


----------

